# Elk in Box Elder/Hansel Mountain?



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

Just throwing out the question.. Does anyone know what the elk herds are like in the Hansel Mountains of Box Elder county? One of the guys in my hunt group threw out the idea of trying a new spot other than the north slope for the General elk hunt. Gota get the scouting plans together. Any input would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

I live just down the road. The Hansel range has a lot of private property and the hills are streaming with cattle. Feel free to shoot me a pm.


----------



## rockymountainelk (Jan 18, 2009)

There is a small resident herd that hangs out on the Utah side of the border. But most of the elk in that area head up north to Idaho for the hunting season. They don't get any pressure on the Idaho side but the do get some in Utah. It never hurts to try though who knows you may get lucky and find there secret hideout.


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

I ranch cattle and farm on the south Hansel mtn... pm me if you want. I think you'd be hard pressed to find any elk on public land on the UT side as was mentioned, but I have a possible loophole for ya.


----------



## muley_crazy (Sep 7, 2007)

There is like 1 or 2 sections of State land on the Hansel Range and the rest if private land. The owners are real sensitive to that herd of Elk so the odds of getting on are slim to none.


----------



## Workin.on (Oct 15, 2021)

TopofUtahArcher said:


> I ranch cattle and farm on the south Hansel mtn... pm me if you want. I think you'd be hard pressed to find any elk on public land on the UT side as was mentioned, but I have a possible loophole for ya.


Hello, I was reading this article. My daughter just got her hunting license and I was wondering if I bought a cow elk tag for her if you would be willing to share your loop hole with me?

levi


----------

